# Seikosha



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

I came across this today as I was in town and there was a market on - anyone know anything about these things, it says Empire on the dial and seikosha inside on the movement - inside of the back it says SKS fine nickel and the number 381551.

My friend at work was laughing at me for wasting money on watches again but I think it looks great, I dont usually buy pocket watches but this just stood out and its in great condition.



















I initially thought it was a chinese copy of something but the bloke assured me it was swiss haha


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Seikosha was the original name for Seiko (the watch/clock company) from the mid 1800s until after the 2nd world war...what you have there is a 1880s-1910 ish Seiko pocket watch...so Japanese, not Swiss. Roughly Â£120 worth


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

So its 100 years old !! That is amazing, it looks like new, needs servicing though I think, suspect if I need any parts it will be hard to get them, it runs then stops at the moment.

Thanks for the info - I searched a bit on line but will be having a further look, seiko - excellent!


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

nevets10 said:


> So its 100 years old !! That is amazing, it looks like new, needs servicing though I think, suspect if I need any parts it will be hard to get them, it runs then stops at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for the info - I searched a bit on line but will be having a further look, seiko - excellent!


Empire was the more common standard Seikosha pocket watch so inner parts shouldn't be hard to find (there are usually a few on eBay) and even in saying that I doubt the movements would be hard to work on or find universal parts for as at that time they were more basic than Swiss and English varieties.

Your Empire differs from the norm outside as their dials are usually white with black number markings...

If I had to date it specifically I'd say 1900 up to the first world war.

I'm going from my own knowledge of having a more standard Empire at one point plus 3 Seikosha wristwatches over the years


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good news as Im going to fix it myself ! (goes over to 'tinkerers corner' to ask questions)

Can't find much on line about seikosha but this site is always good for finding out stuff


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

I contacted the manufacturer to ask about this watch, apparently 'EMPIRE' was made from 1909 - 1934 and this one dates from around 1924.

86 - still pretty old !


----------

